# Sarah Palin RESIGNS as Gov. Of Alaska!



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

That's right ....... She is resigning NOW.....Before her term is up......

Hhmmmmmmm

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

Resignation to take effect on July 26th.....

Ps: my thoughts.....scandal 

SvK


----------



## Alex W (Jul 3, 2009)

My thoughts: I'm glad, because she's a stupid bitch!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

The other possibility: Greed!

Publishers , tv producers offer her deals for bi bucks and tell her that her shelf life is limited , so it's now or they won't bite on that "Right wing styled Oprah Show".........if that is it and it's about making money , she will have sunk the GOP even further than one believed possible.....

SvK


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 3, 2009)

All I have to say is Thank Christ


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

SvK @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> The other possibility: Greed!



bingo


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she will make a great President or Vice President. 


.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> I think she will make a great President or Vice President.
> 
> 
> .



Now she can add quitter to her list of accomplishments.

There's no way she's planning on running. What's her platform going to be, " I quit before the end of my term because I didn't want to stay in Alaska."

Vote for the Quitter. Sarah.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ 3/7/2009 said:


> I think she will make a great President or Vice President.



In fact, she could be both! She would probably say that it would save money, shrink government. If only the Liberal media would leave her alone! Sarah and Rush in '12!


----------



## rgames (Jul 3, 2009)

SvK @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> The other possibility: Greed!
> 
> Publishers , tv producers offer her deals for bi bucks and tell her that her shelf life is limited , so it's now or they won't bite on that "Right wing styled Oprah Show".........if that is it and it's about making money , she will have sunk the GOP even further than one believed possible.....
> 
> SvK



Those greedy politicians - Obama had his "My Presidency" book deal signed pretty damn fast after he got elected...

The resignation is just odd. I think there's some depth to this story that'll become clear sooner or later.

rgames


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 3, 2009)

I doesn't matter what she does or doesn't do. The press is set up to hate her because they fear her. 

Plainly put, she is the only Republican who can show up anywhere (even on short notice) and she will gather 20,000 people - every time.

The only other American politician who can do this is Barack Obama. 

The consciousness of America, allied with a pandering press have made politics into a popularity contest.

Three more years of the current administration's policies will give plenty of ammunition to the opposition. It always happens. 

BTW, I like her policies and her spirit. That's why I think she would be a good president. 

Happy Independence day to you all!


.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

rgames @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> SvK @ Fri Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The other possibility: Greed!
> ...



It's not odd. Anybody that didn't spot Sarah as a self serving money motivated dim wit isn't very perceptive. She's hardly in Alaska any more. Her approval ratings have tanked. There's no future in Alaska for Sarah Palin. Her future is book tours and motivational speaking engagements. She'll try for a Whitehouse bid in 2012, but she won't get far, but I'm grateful. She's bringing on the demise of the GOP.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> I doesn't matter what she does or doesn't do. The press is set up to hate her because they fear her.
> 
> Plainly put, she is the only Republican who can show up anywhere (even on short notice) and she will gather 20,000 people - every time.
> 
> ...



As I see the current administration is doing rather well. Certainly better than the previous. 3 more years and we'll be even better. Anybody betting against the future of America isn't very patriotic. Are you sure you know the meaning of Independence day?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack, are you serious? IMO, she couldn't even debate a 5th grader! Her speech today sounded like the ramblings of a high school D student.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Jack, are you serious? IMO, she couldn't even debate a 5th grader! Her speech today sounded like the ramblings of a high school D student.




That's because she's insane. Insane people speak in non sequiturs. She struggles to make her speech make sense. Underneath the pretty face is an insane zealot that's probably spent a considerable time with those religions that speak in toungs and that shit. Her mind is the mind of a mystic. Psychologically she's a mess.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Alaskans are the ones who have opinions that matter.
I live in Nevada and have zero taxes, and low PPTaxes too, but Harry Reid has never fought the Casinos for turning weak people into homeless uncurable alcoholics and gamblers. The Casinos have ruined many lives and he just takes more campaign contributions.
At least Sarah Palin fought the Oil companies and makes sure that every person who resides there gets a yearly check over 1400 USD.
I have never seen one politician do anything other than try to get re elected.
She'll never last in Politics in our corrupt society, but she will always be loved by Alaskans.
Harveys Casino in Lake Tahoe has always given me the contracts for the Celebrity Ski & Golf classics as well as private functions, and I pay my insurances and taxes to Sacramento for the tune of 900 per week on a gross of 20-30k yearly. Instead of the meger 700 I expect to get back for my " contributions" I will get an I.O.U. this year. 
These corrupt Lawyer/Politicians couldn't run a Lemonade stand. 
I would much rather have someone like Sarah Palin watching out for me instead of the Boxer, Pelosi and Feinsteins of the world.
Thankfully I made most of my major hardware/software purchases before all of these " Great Society Programs " take affect.
But I will sleep better knowing I might have been helpful in re populating the Bay Area with more Salt Marsh Mice............................ /\~O


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 3, 2009)

At first, I thought that you were jocking, but now I'm scared.

Just admit it: you got a boner for Palin...  
I ain't for her wits, that's for sure >8o 



Jack Weaver @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> I doesn't matter what she does or doesn't do. The press is set up to hate her because they fear her.
> 
> Plainly put, she is the only Republican who can show up anywhere (even on short notice) and she will gather 20,000 people - every time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I thought I would dissect and parse my last statement so I can make myself clear:

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jul 03, 2009 8:15 pm wrote:


> I doesn't matter what she does or doesn't do. The press is set up to hate her because they fear her.


She is the only current visible, viable Republican candidate that the majority of Americans could recognize from a picture. The press has bought into and created Barack Obama. He's their guy. They're invested. Thus any challenger on the horizon must be destroyed. It doesn't matter what that potential candidate says or does. Take a look at the recent Vanity Fair. Simply a hit piece. 


> Plainly put, she is the only Republican who can show up anywhere (even on short notice) and she will gather 20,000 people - every time.The only other American politician who can do this is Barack Obama.


Just the facts, Ma'am. It's true for both of them. 


> The consciousness of America, allied with a pandering press have made politics into a popularity contest.


None of us should be happy about this sad state of affairs. I'm only recognizing it for what it is. 


> Three more years of the current administration's policies will give plenty of ammunition to the opposition. It always happens.


This is a recognized political cycle. He has nothing to do with whoever's in power. It always happens that there's some sort of backlash towards the end of the first term. 


> BTW, I like her policies and her spirit. That's why I think she would be a good president.


This is opinion on my part. I think conservative policy is best and she has been able to stand up to enough press pressure to break a horse's back. Gal's got moxy. 


> Happy Independence day to you all!


Indisputable - and happy Canada day. 

.


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey,

If she can't handle getting beat up on by the press.......Then how the HELL is she going to handle the presidency??

she's QUITTING her post as "Gov of AK" ONE YEAR before the term ends........

.....and don't even even start with Obama not finishing his term as Senator..BECAUSE the day he quit he announced he was running for President......

She didn't do that today.......

My favorite line from her today (she has a child with Down Syndrome named Trig)....
Quote:
"The world doesn't need less Trigg's, it needs more Trigg's!"

huh????

ps: Ever see that movie from the 90s with Nicole Kidman and Matt Dillon called "To Die For"? THAT is Sarah Palin......

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

HERE IS HER REESIGNATION SPEECH:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1tnUvtjaaY

jeez........(something fishy here...check out Todd Palin...does not look happy)

SvK


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack, The press gave her every opportunity to prove herself. It was she that blew it. Even a majority of the more intelligent Republicans recognize that she's a disaster. Can't blame the press for this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg6hF0nShQ

Most people fear her not because she's any threat to Obama. Hell she almost single handedly handed him the presidency. McCain and Obama where neck and neck before she came along. We fear her because she's insane and she draws big crowds of some of the most close minded bigoted people I've ever seen.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2009)

SvK @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> HERE IS HER REESIGNATION SPEECH:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1tnUvtjaaY
> 
> ...



Wow. Worse than I thought. She was off to a good start then she starts rambling on and on about not quitting and fighting on. Correctly me if I'm wrong, but isn't she quitting?

She's a train wreck. Blaming liberals for her ethics suits. Of course not mentioning that many of the suits were filed by her own party. I think the GOP wants her dead just as much as the Dems do. But, in my book that's a plus for her. Hearing her explain it is a big minus. Time for conservatives to go the way of the dodo bird. Join the history they're so fond of quoting all the time.

Jose


----------



## Reegs (Jul 3, 2009)

SvK @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> HERE IS HER REESIGNATION SPEECH:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1tnUvtjaaY
> 
> ...



Who wrote that speech?? Is that off the cuff? There's no structure. And she's speaking extraordinarily fast, with unnatural cheeriness.

Something's up.


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey that thing I posted is only 1/2 of it....she continues for another 8 minutes....It's a total TrainWreck....what a disaster....

wow....worse than 7th grade debate.....jeez

SvK


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2009)

I was just watching the Porn flick called " Nailin' Palin ".........  

Personally our 2 party system is a scam as special interests and lobbyists have destroyed our system.
I think the Repubs and their family values are a joke, and the Liberals saving the Planet are a joke.
All these " lawyers " do is collect cash and take polls.
Palin is not Presidentail material but Obama sure the Hell isn't then. He has never run a business, or even taken a stand, but that's why he's perfect for the power brokers who really control our Governmant. But he should learn how to read the teleprompter a little better, and quit using IR's when doing those speeches at landmarks.
Palin is most likely going to be responsible for a wave of the silent majority who never vote, but wished they would have last year.
They are too busy picking up the kids from school in between their jobs and responsibilities.
Palin is sure to start something, but both sides hate her because she has done what couldn't be done by hundreds before her..............represent the people that voted for her.
Big corporations, banks and OPEC are the power brokers and nobody ever stands up to them.
Anyone who does regardless of party affiliation gets my attention.
I could care less about left or right because I am in the center, and I hardly ever see anyone representing my needs. I work too much to go to rally's and town hall meetings that are fake anyways. 
Someday the un represented will rise when the time is right, and if things keep going the way they are now it will be sooner than later,
It will be too late for refinements on former postitons and all of the bull shit most politicians chat about, what will matter is their record, and I wish I had anyone like Sarah Palin representing me.
If I were a politician, especially a man, I would be ashamed to think a soccer mom from Alaska can get more done in 4 years than most " MEN " in DC ever accomplish after a lifetime of holding office.


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe the GOP has dirt on her .... And they are forcing her out, because Rey know that she would be the nominee and thereby guarantee the GOP to lose..... I'm sure Romney and Co. Loathe her more than even us liberals.......


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

I think it's entirely possible that the GOP have proof of the "SBS" scandal surrounding the Palin's and have told her if she leaves politics they will make it go away:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and- ... mainpromo2


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

She sounds wired ...... Like wired on uppers ..... Doesn't She? 

SvK


----------



## midphase (Jul 3, 2009)

"(something fishy here...check out Todd Palin...does not look happy) "

I smell a divorce...that will grab the news in another six months.


----------



## SvK (Jul 3, 2009)

Whatever it is , she's done......being gov is being president of your state......that is why so many govs become presidents ...... She quit her job 1.5 years prior to it being complete, trust has now been destroyed........she quit on her team (the Alaskan people), so she has to capacity to quit on America........it's over.

She sounded so frazzled and spoke so desperately........( I tAke back the uppers comment ) Maybe it's as simple as Todd Palin saying, quit or Im outta here with the kids......could be that simple.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2009)

Whatever her reasons are, American politicians are glad she's gone. 
She represents a huge threat to the business as usual, which is what we have had for decades.
It doesn't matter who sits in the Oval office, at the end of the day they are a mouthpiece for big money, and all of the campaign promises get washed aside and the same insurances companies, corporations and hidden power brokers buy new legislation. 
Just like free health care for all.
Ask one politician to use that program for his/her family, or even better ask them where their kids go to school...Private, for sure.
I find this hypocracy sickening, and the fact that all of these elitists want to tell me to suck it up and pay more taxes to cover the decades of their mispending of the national treasury is a joke.
Jeez c'mon, how many of these lawyer/politicians have to be exposed for cheating on their taxes before it sinks in.? They tell you what you should do, but won't even abide by the law themselves.
As an Amercian who served his country as a brainwashed teenager, I have paid my dues, but I was brainwashed only once...
I was told I had free health care the rest of my life for being a veteran.
Ever been to the VA before...?
Well grab your ankles boys, you'll see why I have chosen to care for my family with my hard earned money.
I have no problem with these clowns until they start making choices for me, and if I lose my health care because the overgrown Government forces the private sector to collapse, I will start devoting time to their demise.
Someday I pray we get a political body that truly represents the people.
The way Washington sounds is like we are a nation of sick helpless souls who can't stand on our own 2 feet and need to breastfeed and have a giant Nanny state.
When you have to give away freebies in order to get re elected somethings wrong.

Too bad these politicains won't go after N.Korea, Venezuala or Iran the way they go after women and children.
It shows their true cowardly colors and is shameful.
I would love to get one of these elitists on the soccer just for one half.........


A government is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned.


----------



## SvK (Jul 4, 2009)

The biggest ahole in this whole circus is John MCCain..................He put the "impossible dream " into the head of an unqualified, ambitious politician, who didn't know enough to know that she didn't know, and destroyed her career with his selfish hail-mary............he also managed to make it more difficult for GOP females to be taken seriously as viable candidates for the Presidency........John McCain did that!...............as far as that goes, I feel for her.

ps: I hope someone writes that story, because it is true. Also, I supported Obama all along, but this needs to be said.....Hillary Clinton is ONE TOUGH Gal  You Betcha!

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack, I fear I've been a little rude when I've argued with you in the past, and I apologize. I get very emotional about this.

So in that spirit I'm going to explain why I disagree with everything you say.



> It doesn't matter what she does or doesn't do. The press is set up to hate her because they fear her.



If that's true - and I don't believe it is for one minute (she's perfectly hatable on her own) - then their fear is entirely rational. The idea of a total stupid idiot like her being president is incredibly scary.

That woman is aggressive and ambitious, but she has shown that she knows *nothing* and is totally unqualified to hold the most powerful office in the world - or any other one where she makes policy decisions. Everything she says is knee-jerk and shallow. I happen to believe the entire conservative agenda is intellectually bankrupt (even though it didn't start out that way), but she doesn't even get as far as that. All she does is spew maddeningly inane crap from the Reagan era.

It's pathetic that a total zero like that can attract a crowd. That just shows how even the most enlightened systems of government have fundamental flaws (who was it who said "Democracy is the worst system of government except for everything else?).



> Three more years of the current administration's policies will give plenty of ammunition to the opposition. It always happens.



If it happens this time it'll be because of the despicable lies being spread systematically by the Republican propaganda machine. Anyone with a brain knows they're doing this now because they're desperate, but unfortunately (e.g. Sarah Palin) not everyone has a brain; thank goodness most people used their brains and voted for Obama this time.

The biggest and most cynical lie is "where are the jobs?" It's painfully obvious to a nursery school child that the only way out of our economic mess is massive stimulus, yet these despicable creeps are willing to make the stimulus we've started fail as a self-fulfilling prophecy. Even the one we have isn't nearly big enough, but how could it create jobs after four months? These people want one thing: power; they couldn't care less about the state of our country.

It's not that they don't know we need another, bigger one, it's that they want to win the next election.

Thank goodness choosing Sarah Palin backfired for John McCain. Choosing her showed how he isn't the maverick he pretends to be.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 5, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thank goodness choosing Sarah Palin backfired for John McCain. Choosing her showed how he isn't the maverick he pretends to be.



The truth is none of these Jokers are what they claim.
Money controls the legislation, and the IMF and OPEC basically place our Miltary where they want.
The Dog and Pony show of the " Liberals vrs. the Conservatives " is fodder for those whose believe in this 2 party system.
Just check out what your Great Senator Diane Feinstein's husband is doing.
Her position in Government allows her access to priveledged information that can be used for profit.
Her husband got the word when they knew the housing market had bottomed out and would recieve federal funds to prop it back up. So he invested a record 12,000,000 dollars to purchase foreclosed properties and resell them for a huge profit..................If that's what representating your constituents means I find that repulsive.
Ever wonder why Pelosi is dead set on having everything " Green "........check out her portfolio and then ask yourself why she pushed legisaltion forcing small companies to spend a fortune to compete. But while we are suppose to drive electric cars and pay cap & trade TAXES, she and her family fly around the world spending tax payers money in Paris and using as much power and big gas guzzling SUV's as she sees fit.
Politicians are elitists who are only concerned on legislation that benfits them.
To believe anything else is just an example of thorough brainwashing from the media.
And here we are arguing about how silly someone sounds as they stumble through a speech.
Your being distracted as the real fleecing and corruption goes un reported.

But if these speeches make you feel safe and secure, they've succeeded, and have done so w/o medicating the flocks........


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated here. I really don't wish jump online simply to torment my friends.  

.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 5, 2009)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Just admit it: you got a boner for Palin...



Uhm...I kinda think she's hot! :oops: 8) o/~ /\~O 0oD


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 5, 2009)

Not to be anal, but that's Paul K, not Jack K (he of On The Road fame)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 5, 2009)

hahaha

Paul Krugman, not Jack Klugman! Sorry.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 5, 2009)

Nick I am surprised you even waste your time reading this left/right nonsense.
You do such great reviews that are unbiased and accurate, for you to buy into this media hype that keeps thousands of agenda driven journalists employed is surprising.
When you have old faithful liberal journalists like Helen Thomas complaining about the pay and play control that DC politicians are doing these days how can you buy into some schmuck from the NY Times who can't even get a spot on Television..?
You should really do your own research and not fall for the " provided " left and right distractions that keep you from the truth.
In other words follow the money and you'll see who tells Washington what to do.

I still love your mag since it is actually researched... o-[][]-o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 5, 2009)

Paul Krugman is a Nobel-winning economist with very well-considered opinions, chimuelo - hardly some shmuck who can't get a spot on TV. Actually he's a popular talking head on lots of shows. Just last Sunday he was on both George Stephanopoulos and Fareed Zacharia (whose program is hands down the best public affairs program on television, by the way).

But thanks for the good words about the magazine even if I do tend to be very liberal.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Well at least you take a stand there Brosky.
But Al Gore was a Nobel winner, as well as Jimmy Carter..............
I seriously doubt you'll ever see a Naval Vessel with their names on it though.
The Navy's role is anything other than being Politically correct.
How many Scientists has Al Gore paid to sign onto to his 100,000,000 Dollar " Global Warming " scam, have since decided their reputation was more important, and recanted their prior stance. ALL of them, and let's not forget for the sake of political correctness, they have since changed their slogan to Global Cooling, and more recently Climate Change.
I guess those rallies during snowstorms weren't quite convincing for the average brainwashed American.
Perhaps if he didn't fly around making a fortune and having energy Bills 100 times more than the ones we have to pay Carbon Taxes on, he might be mistaken for someone serious.
I too have been on the Liberal side of social issues, but at the end of the day this divisive left and right became popular during Carters pitiful administration. The real power players realize a need to split us up using fancy terminology while they pull the strings of our entire legislature.

Cheers Brotha' Man................... o-[][]-o


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Perhaps you could start a thread about how the European Royalty hands out Nobel Prizes, not a scientific community, but a lucrative political society.
Many people here from the USA are unaware of the Kings & Queens of Europe.

Ameriquest sub-prime loans which are also re financing of mortgages, caused the banks to fail. It's owner avoided prosecution by becoming an Ambassador to the Netherlands on the request of Beatirce. He died 5 days after he arrived for " duty. " Without any democratic voting his son took over gratefully. Got keep it in the family you know.
So you see Bush and Obama have the same players and power brokers surrounding them. There's really no left and right. Only talk of different issues and silly congressional sessions and rhetoric, even when bills are passed to make people all warm and fuzzy, nothing will change except a new way to steal the citizens money.
Coming from a politically active family I tend to have a different take other than the news, but I am the black sheep who dropped out of Law School to do what I wanted.
There's Mortgage Lending Division laws in each State that have a maximum arbitration fee ranging from 40000 to 60000 depending on what State you reside. Remember all of those phone calls that started years ago and suddenly stopped in the Fall of 2007..?
Those were actually crews that migrated from State to State and and withdrew the above mentioned fees from every participant. Trillions were stolen. Collapse did not happen because a low income buyer with zero money down couldn't make his payment, that's the smoke screen which was created as Plan B in case of a collapse. We got lucky becuase knowing Law I went to the county assesors office and saw that 75000 was taken, so I kept the 50000 we refinanced and started a lawsuit which took 4 years to settle out.
The Republicans blame Barney Frank, Barney blames Bush but the profits went to the IMF which is owned by who.....?
By the time the mandatory settlement hearing came the money went to the power players and couldn;t be retrieved, but we were told we would never again have a house payment on that particular property.
So instead of a tax free amount it was nothing out of pocket. The convicted felons they hire for these State to State travelling laundering rings were jailed by the FBI but the big fish got away to safety of Europe along with a staggering amount of cash.
You'd think our government would have been upset, but I am sure more deals were made.
So I will follow the money and keep you informed on OPEC and the IMF.
Of course I appreciate any information you gather on these issues as long as it isn't the usual blogs and rhetoric we are allowed to hear.

We only need a right winger like Jack W. and then we could have a Left, right and centrist sharing of information. But at the end of the dayt I lean left and right depending on where the Money goes.

In case I ruffled your feathers inadvertantly here's a soothing Waldorf Oscillator being swept by an LFO for calming purposes.
http://forums.planetz.com/download/file.php?id=5749

Cheers Mate..... o-[][]-o


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm totally with Nick on this. The entire time when Palin was gunning for VP during the elections, I felt like I was watching a really bad SNL skit--one that didn't end when I turned off my television, and it was like a nightmare. I was getting the sensation that you get when you see an accident unfold in front of you in slow-motion, and if Obama had lost, that moment would've been the sickening crunch of the impact. 

Yesterday I was on the phone with T-Moble, trying to cancel my service with them, and the customer care lady on the phone was obviously bored because she started chatting with me, asking me where I'm moving to, and started spouting off her totally uninformed opinions about Asian countries. She said she had been to China and it's great, and I told her it may be an entertaining visit as a tourist, but living in China and facing the lack of human rights, lack of freedom of speech, lack of religious freedom, the corruption, lies, ignorance, and hubris, makes it not a very nice place to live. This idiot of a woman's reply sounded just like Palin--she could barely form a coherent sentence, and her reply was, "Well, corruption is not only in China. We have them too, and problems. American is just as bad and other countries too and such." 

Did the dumb broad just compare China to the U.S.? 

It was in that moment I fully realized how Palin gets support. It's all the idiots in our country who thinks and acts just like her. Palin is like the figure head for all the morons, and to be honest, as happy as I am that Obama got elected, I was actually surprised since we all know much of the population is made up of stunning stupid people--people who voted for Bush TWICE.



chimuelo @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> I was just watching the Porn flick called " Nailin' Palin ".........



Hahha, that's hilarious.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 11, 2009)

Chimuelo, is that Bowen's Quantum Wave? 

Autotune the news weighs in on Palin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 11, 2009)

Is calling people who disagree with your political, ideological or religious/non religious viewpoints 'idiots' and 'morons' really the way you want to go? If so, I think you should dump Obama as any sort of role model, immediately ( assuming as I do that you voted for him). I voted for him partially because of style, partially because of substance, and in his case, both ends reflect civility, tolerance, and inclusion....things I would like to see more of in both the country and the world.

People who grew up in different cultural situations are going to see things differently. There is too much polarized attitude in America nowadays, and way too much yelling. I won't watch Olberman. I WILL watch Zakaria. I will watch Maher because his show is thought provoking, but I try to keep the fact that he's primarily an entertainer in mind.

I've been politically liberal all my life, but I don't know how we got to this place. Smarmy, self righteous, and..bigoted.Yep. Bigoted. Against people who think differently. Fellow Americans, many struggling just to get by. I dunno.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 11, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Sun Jul 12 said:


> Is calling people who disagree with your political, ideological or religious/non religious viewpoints 'idiots' and 'morons' really the way you want to go? If so, I think you should dump Obama as any sort of role model, immediately ( assuming as I do that you voted for him). I voted for him partially because of style, partially because of substance, and in his case, both ends reflect civility, tolerance, and inclusion....things I would like to see more of in both the country and the world.



We have the same tendency here in Denmark: Many left-wing people, who consider themselves to be more tolerant etc., are in fact the opposite when it comes to people who disagree with them politically. This is especially true if the people in question have a low social status, for example if they come from a working class background. There's this arrogant 'we know better'-attitude.

Obama is a great example of how intelligence do not necessarily rule out humbleness. And thank God for that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2009)

Being bigoted means it's irrational. In this case it's entirely rational. Sarah Palin is indeed an idiot and an uninformed moron, as well as a national disgrace.

And I don't call people who are ideologically different from me morons, I call people who are morons morons. You have to differentiate between reasonable people disagreeing and total stupidity, which I have absolutely no interest in being tolerant of. Just because someone - or even a lot of people - have an opinion doesn't mean it has to be treated with respect when it's inane.

And it's totally appropriate that the country be divided as long as there are lots of people who are the way they are. Obama has to suffer fools gladly in his position; I'm just a guy posting on a forum, therefore I don't.

So I'm not backing down an inch. Sarah Palin sucks - and I know intelligent conservatives who agree.


----------



## SvK (Jul 11, 2009)

Sarah Failin'


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2009)

Denmark,

When McCain asked Palin to run with him, she had never left the country, she did not own a passport......

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2009)

We are talking about being the President of the United States. 

She does not believe in evolution. 

What else am I forgetting? Oh yeah, She QUiT her job as Governor of Alaska with 1.5 years left to go.......

Have you watched her interviews? 

I don't want a president that's "just like me".....I want excellence......

SvK


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 12, 2009)

Sarah Palin is qualified to be a flawed human being-she is qualified to perhaps be a governor of the state of Alaska. She simply is no where near qualified to run this country.She, like many Alsakans is not connected with the rest of the world. I've spent a lot of time there and Alaska is DIFFERENT. 

She has a child that needs a mother 24/7. That should be her priority.ANd I dont find her attractive in the slightest. Ingnorance is ugly.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2009)

There are intelligent conservatives whom I disagree with but I have respect for. Sarah Palin isn't one of them. How can somebody say in one speech, "I'm not a quitter" then end the speech with, "I resign". Ummmm....in my book resign=quit. What I find funny is that not even conservative pundits can spin this. She quit. She's a quitter. Can't spin that. If that doesn't show that she's weak in character I don't know what does. That she has a 75% approval rating amongst the GOP is quite shocking really.


----------



## spectrum (Jul 12, 2009)

Lunatique @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> I'm totally with Nick on this. The entire time when Palin was gunning for VP during the elections, I felt like I was watching a really bad SNL skit--one that didn't end when I turned off my television, and it was like a nightmare. I was getting the sensation that you get when you see an accident unfold in front of you in slow-motion, and if Obama had lost, that moment would've been the sickening crunch of the impact.
> 
> Yesterday I was on the phone with T-Moble, trying to cancel my service with them, and the customer care lady on the phone was obviously bored because she started chatting with me, asking me where I'm moving to, and started spouting off her totally uninformed opinions about Asian countries. She said she had been to China and it's great, and I told her it may be an entertaining visit as a tourist, but living in China and facing the lack of human rights, lack of freedom of speech, lack of religious freedom, the corruption, lies, ignorance, and hubris, makes it not a very nice place to live. This idiot of a woman's reply sounded just like Palin--she could barely form a coherent sentence, and her reply was, "Well, corruption is not only in China. We have them too, and problems. American is just as bad and other countries too and such."


Mindblowing. That's pretty unbelievable!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2009)

We have become so obsessed with political correctness and polarization that politicians who read scripted speeches are not only acceptable, but appearances are what we base our opinions on instead of accomplishments.
In Alaska people every single citizen will recieve a check no less than 1500 USD, so the winners here are big oil as they have helped to fund this terror campaign against her and her family.
I will never vote for her but I admire a politician who actually fights for the people she represents.
So while many will be recieving their yearly check in Alaska, the many of us who have recieved I.O.U.'s from the California big spenders should actually be asking ourselves who the morons really are.
BTW China will be profiting Billions in interest from our recently untelevised begging where students laughed Tim Geitner right out of the auditorium.
So while we preach the gospel of political correctness and human rights we are funding the education and communist policies of that nation, so once again thank your politicians for making us the laughing stock of the world.
To me this is much more important of an issue than some Hockey mom quitting her job.
3 Billion Chinese are counting on the double standards are political correctness of this nation to strengthen their futures and send them our tax dollars ( indirectly of course ).
There's the hypocracy we live in.


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2009)

Auto-Tune the News #6: Michael Jackson. drugs. Palin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 12, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> Is calling people who disagree with your political, ideological or religious/non religious viewpoints 'idiots' and 'morons' really the way you want to go? If so, I think you should dump Obama as any sort of role model, immediately ( assuming as I do that you voted for him). I voted for him partially because of style, partially because of substance, and in his case, both ends reflect civility, tolerance, and inclusion....things I would like to see more of in both the country and the world.



Like Nick said, it's not the same thing to me. I can respect different opinions if it's intelligent, informed, and actually has substance, but if we're talking about gross incompetence, ignorance, and stupidity, then I just can't tolerate it, especially when Palin would've been one step away from being president of the United States.

The situation with Palin is like a black comedy skit, except it's happening for real. I have never in my life seen any political figure as ignorant and dumb as Palin. Some may have been humorless, lacking charisma, boring, intimidating, obnoxious...etc, but totally incompetent, never. Not in any country, not in any time period (except maybe some of the idiot kings and emperors who inherited the throne and then squandered it all). The fact she is a governor is already mind-blowing. Palin actually makes Bush Jr. look good, and to think a sizable portion of Americans actually believe that it's ok to put someone like her in the position of vice president of the most powerful country on planet earth, and she could possibly be the president, is absolutely terrifying to me. If Obama had lost, I would've lost all faith because that would've been three horrors in a row--Bush Jr. twice, and Palin. It would've been the first step on the road to Idiocracy (if you've never seen the film, it's hilarious and frightening because it's so dead-on of what our culture has become in some ways).


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2009)

JL that was the Wadldorf Oscillator in a Modular Project.
Here's the Quantum Wave.
http://forums.planetz.com/download/file.php?id=5791



The real politicians are the ones who manipulate the electorate, and pull the strings of the scripted and unscripted speech readers.
Bush was elected twice because of the corrupted electorate.
The popular vote should be the vote that decides political races, not other politicians.
If Obama could have a House and Senate that was voted in by a popular vote like we tell every other country to do while we do the oppoisite, our need for a large Government and self serving special interest groups would no longer be needed.
We obviously all care as we engage in a discussion here, but our current President is learning the hard way how to deal with our current state of affairs.
He has already successfully put insurance companies in a position where they will be forced to compete against a cheap public plan, which I think was brilliant.
The same with the Cap & Trade taxataion, it won't pass as is, but it puts large corporations on notice.
Unfortunately we will share the burden with more taxes since politicians don't have good business skills, but I look forward to a Government elected by the people some day, instead of our current system.
How can we expect to promote real democracy when our 
reprentatives " accept campaign contributions in return for legislative favors.
I am concerned about our Government and it's external and internal control, and until our vote actually counts we too, must comprimise.


----------



## rJames (Jul 12, 2009)

chimuelo @ Sun Jul 12 said:


> Bush was elected twice because of the corrupted electorate.



While this may be true...



> The popular vote should be the vote that decides political races, not other politicians.



In California, we have voted for all sorts of really cool stuff but have also voted down any way to pay for it!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 12, 2009)

In case this isn't obvious, I should qualify my venom: if Sarah Palin weren't being held up as a potential candidate for high political office then none of this would apply. It's perfectly fine for a soccer mom not to be a policy expert.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 13, 2009)

Nick, I don't expect you to 'back down'. You've made your warrior liberal status very plain, and hell, I agree with you almost across the board o-[][]-o 

Do I think Palin's qualified to be VP? Absolutely not. I shudder at the thought.
Still, there are various forms of intelligence. I don't think she's possessed of much verbal felicity, nor do I think she's well informed. I disagree with her in pretty much all of her conservative, 'family value' views. My beef is more a matter of civility and style.

I don't like the words 'bimbo', 'moron' or 'idiot'. The first has a sexualized connotation I find unnecessary, and in its stylistic approach, makes you seem somewhat prejudiced about females, imo. I don't think you ARE, necessarily, but I do think I think it's what your language SUGGESTS.

The other two, and you say this isn't so but I have yet to see evidence of it, suggests people who oppose your point of view are of low intellectual capacity. For the record, I think Palin is from a planet other than mine when she expresses many of her views. I don't think Palin is stupid. Wrong headed, a political neophyte, a religious zealot, yes. Not stupid.

Saying she's 'unqualified', saying her views repel you, saying her presentation repels you, these are other ways to describe her. 'Moronic bimbo' is just name calling.

Of course these are just my opinions.There are many ways to fight the good fight, and I'm down with that...been fighting bigotry, sexism, non inclusion all my life in my small ways. Carry on however, mah man.


----------



## rJames (Jul 13, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> I don't think Palin is stupid.



Yes, stupid is a strong word and one used to inflict harm. But when we first met Palin through the media, we all heard her infamous quote about being able to see Russia from Alaska to bolster her foreign relations experience. 

She couldn't answer a question about which periodicals she read.

In comparison to the kind of person most of us want to be our president or vice president, that was kind of stupid.

For me, the word stupid is better saved for the electorate that buys into many of our politicians (at least the ones that I disagree with :D )


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually I don't think I called her a bimbo, Larry. If I remember right the last person I called a bimbo was Meghan McCain, and I think it's the right word for her. But Sarah Palin's stupidity is maddening; whether it's due to a low IQ or she just says stupid things - and I mean just about everything out of her mouth - doesn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 15, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> Actually I don't think I called her a bimbo, Larry. If I remember right the last person I called a bimbo was Meghan McCain, and I think it's the right word for her. But Sarah Palin's stupidity is maddening; whether it's due to a low IQ or she just says stupid things - and I mean just about everything out of her mouth - doesn't really make much of a difference.



I understand your p.o.v.

Btw, I looked up 'bimbo' for my own edification, thought I'd share...

"an attractive but empty headed young woman,esp. one perceived as a willing sex object."


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2009)

That's right. I wouldn't say Megan McCain comes off as a tart, but she wouldn't be on Bill Maher or Rachel Maddow if she weren't a 24-year-old reasonably attractive blonde. She doesn't even pretend to know anything about current affairs, yet she fancies herself as a cheerleader for the Republican party.

That's why I called her a bimbo. She's probably a nice girl, but she looks silly next to informed talking heads.

And I definitely wouldn't call Sarah Palin a bimbo, just a zero.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 16, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> That's right. I wouldn't say Megan McCain comes off as a tart, but she wouldn't be on Bill Maher or Rachel Maddow if she weren't a 24-year-old reasonably attractive blonde. She doesn't even pretend to know anything about current affairs, yet she fancies herself as a cheerleader for the Republican party.
> 
> That's why I called her a bimbo. She's probably a nice girl, but she looks silly next to informed talking heads.
> 
> And I definitely wouldn't call Sarah Palin a bimbo, just a zero.



Funny, I don't find her particularly attractive. Different tastes. Nor do I find her a particularly ' willing sex object', i.e. a Paris Hilton/Britney Spears style chick.

I read her blog a bit, and I watched the show in question. What's interesting about her is that she's taking on the 'family values' hypocrites in her own party, and though I agree she's a naif, that's not a bad thing as far as I'm concerned.

She did look silly though. Like a scared, not real smart kid. Deer/headlights.


----------



## SvK (Jul 18, 2009)

Slightly OFFTOPIC:

Here is how I think it will go down:

Biden will serve only 1 term as VP, he will resign in 2012 (at which time he is 72).......Obama will appoint HRClinton as VP.....

She will run for POTUS in 2016 and win BIG....

After having served from 2012-2016 as first Female VP, by 2016 the female electorate (left, moderate, and many repub women) will be so itching for going from the 2nd spot to the Presidency, they will RUN , sprint to the booth to pull that lever 

ESPECIALLY since not only because she is a woman, but also because she is 100% qualified for the job.....Having served 4 years as Sec Of State (foreign policy chops galore)

And everyone will remember the woman that would NOT QUIT against Obama in 2008......

PS: To really bring it home I would love too see the 2016 ticket be Hillary Clinton / Amy Klobuchar...hehehe

ps ps: And I believe this has been the plan since Obama won (ie: Biden knew he would only serve one term as of Nov 2008)

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Chimuelo,

I gave Obama 50$ every 2 weeks over 1.7 years.....on special occasions I'd make it 100 or 150.....I'm not rich. There were millions of other small time donors just like me. Believe me......By the time Oct 2008 I had maxed out my contributions (4600$)......there was no conspiracy there, Hillary will never run against Obama, you're dreaming there.....

But I do agree with you on Palin's rise having been aided by HRCs loss in the primaries...

SvK


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 19, 2009)

Whether Hilary has a chance against Obama will depend on how Obama performs during his term. The problem with Hilary is that she has a past that we can easily trace because it's been so public, and some of it were pretty negative. Obama OTOH is a relatively cleaner slate, and if he finishes his term with a high rating, his slate will still be cleaner than Hilary's, while having done more good. So basically Obama would have to do a shitty job during his term for Hilary to have a chance.


----------



## SvK (Jul 19, 2009)

HRC will never run against Obama...she will run in 2016. Also if Obama makes a mess of his first term, HRC doesn't stand a chance anyway. If Obama is reelected and does well in 2nd term, HRC will win in 2016 by a landslide.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 19, 2009)

But let's entertain the notion that HRC were to run against Obama in 2012....In terms of political talent and sheer skills at campaigning, there's no contest.....

Not to mention that it would reinvigorate the idea that HRC can not be trusted to stand by her team.......it took her some time to rid herself of that image and ironically it is Obama that did that for her by asking her to be SecOfState.....

Nah, she would never do it. You don't quit on your team. It would be WORSE than Palin's quitting on Alaska......She will wait for 2016.

SvK


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 20, 2009)

Obama had a great team and a lot of modern ideas about campaigning. He's also very charismatic, which never hurts in politics, and is a great natural speaker with a sonorous voice. No one saw him coming...sort of like W.J. Clinton in '92.

I like HRC. I think she's tough and smart, but her public persona drives me a little crazy, and her ambition is so nekkid it could dance in strip bars. As long as we're prognosticating, I'd say this is as far as she goes regardless of how things turn out.


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 20, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Mon Jul 20 said:


> I like HRC. I think she's tough and smart, but her public persona drives me a little crazy, and her ambition is so nekkid it could dance in strip bars. As long as we're prognosticating, I'd say this is as far as she goes regardless of how things turn out.



Nail on the head right there. After Obama, the public will not trust someone who wants power so badly but doesn't seem give off the vibe of compassionate and integrity like Obama does. It makes you wonder--if she's not exactly a noble person, and she doesn't seem to have clear ideals that she's spent her life fighting for, then WHY does she want all that power? To fill the old coffer like Bush Jr.?


----------

